
We know a lot less than we think about the world - Veen
https://www.newstatesman.com/2019/06/we-know-lot-less-we-think-about-world-which-explains-allure-simplism
======
radford-neal
The examples like zippers and pianos are rather different from the
social/political examples that are his real target.

The difference is that the complexity of a piano is an inevitable feature of
it (at least until someone invents a simpler version). But it is far from
obvious that the complexity of the tax code, or the EU, or how schools are
funded is functional.

These political systems may be complex precisely in order to confuse the
voters, in which case it is quite rational for the voters to try to push for
simplicity - for example, avoiding the complexity of the EU by simply leaving
it.

------
johnnycab
_It is not a coincidence that politicians have developed this ardently
simplist sensibility at a time when complexity is growing. Voters are
simplists too._

The article is jarring, as it seemingly describes the Dunning-Kruger Effect
interspersed with other related cognitive biases, which are generally
applicable to the society as a whole; which then is contrasted with the mile-
wide-inch-deep philosophy of politicians, to segue into the hook of
'Simplism'. The vague 'elephant in the room, suggests that there will be more
bull in the shop' type of writing is devoid of any incisive views. There is no
identification of the group that are most accused of being simpletons, nor is
there any _real_ explanation of how/why they came into existence. Whilst
politicians are dismissed by the virtue of having mysteriously acquired a new
skill-set, even though it is their trade-craft to deliver platitudes, repeat
meaningless slogans, spout ambiguous words, peddle fallacies, twist
statistics, promise bottled unicorn farts etc.

